

What would you do with a community meshnet? - johngalt

With all the discussion recently on community meshnets as an alternative to the Internet. Assume a meshnet local to you was up and operating. What would day-to-day use of a network like this look like? If I had a low bandwidth connection to all my neighbors, I can&#x27;t imagine a scenario where it would be useful.<p>There was already an established example of community run private networks with BBSs and they were absolutely destroyed by consumer adoption of internet services. What could be done differently with meshnets to make them more appealing?
======
sheraz
I suppose it depends on the relationship you have with your neighbors. In the
US I imagine it would be mostly pointles because Americans are so solitary.
The same is true for many countries in Europe as well.

The only exception might be student housing.

If the bandwidth was available I might suggest a neighborhood netflix (no
RIAA), or a network of security cameras for the paranoid.

